# 20 Zoll Kindergabeln- Gewichte?



## Endorfin (3. August 2010)

Habe diese Thematik schon im Faltradforum gepostet- versuche es mal hier bei Euch.

Möchte meiner Tochter ihr 20 Zoll MTB erleichtern. Dazu muss die schwere Federgabel raus. Nach langem Suchen bin ich auf die Alternative Dahon-Klappradgabel gekommen. Dabei ergibt sich mir folgendes Problem. Bei Ebay, wenn man Dahon Gabel eingibt unter Zubehör erscheinen 29 Stk. 20 Zoll Gabeln. http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trks...All-Categories Es ist aber nicht ersichtlich, ob Stahl oder Alu. Ich glaube zu erkennen, dass die für 29 bzw. 31  aus Stahl sein müssten und die Alugabeln erst bei 79 losgehen. 

Vielleicht geht vom Gewicht auch eine Stahlgabel. Sind eben günstiger.
Dazu müsste ich aber die Gewichte wissen.
Kann mir vielleicht mal Jemand sagen, was so eine Dahon Stahlgabel wiegt?
Liege ich mit ca. 750 Gramm sehr weit daneben. Oder weiß Jemand eine Seite, wo die Gabelgewichte erwähnt werden? Hab gestern lange gegoogelt, aber leider nichts gefunden.
Soll kein übelst langer Fred werden, eine kurze Info ob Gewicht viel höher als 750 Gramm liegt reicht völlig.
Oder weiß Jemand noch eine ganz andere günstige Alternative-nicht zu schwer bis max. 850 Gramm und unter 40?

Danke und Ciaoi Ingo


----------



## El Papa (3. August 2010)

unter dem Fred:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386073
findet sich sicher was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endorfin (4. August 2010)

Kannte ich schon und nein, leider nichts dabei.
Trotzdem vilen Dank


----------



## lekanteto (5. August 2010)

Es gibt leichte Trial Bike Gabeln (z.B.http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p542_Gabel-Echo-SL-20--Magura-4-Loch-disk---schwarz.html )

Kosten allerdings mehr.
Beim Gabeltausch sollte man auch die Einbauhöhe beachten.


----------



## BikerDad (5. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich glaube nicht dass Dir jemand die Gewichte dieser Gabeln sagen kann, aber vielleicht kann man ja dort anrufen und der nette Verkäufer wird die Gabel für dich wiegen.

Probiers auch mal hier 

http://www.mekkem-parts.com/products/?news_id=21&lang_id=2

vielleicht auch eine Alternative. 

Die Gabel aus dem Cube meiner Tochter hat ca. 950 gramm gewogen, also sicherlich eine Erleichterung ggü. einer Federgabel aber nicht leicht.
Ich glaube Kinesis hat noch eine 20 Zoll Starrgabel im Programm.

http://www.kinesis.com.tw/forks_BL02.PHP

Vielleicht geht da über einen Händler was zu bestellen.

MfG


----------



## Endorfin (5. August 2010)

Na das ist doch mal ein guter Tipp.
Danke!!!

Ciaoi Ingo


----------



## dsbike (6. August 2010)

Falles es doch mal eine leichte Federgabel sein soll:

*RST Federgabel M 2 Single Shock 20 Zoll*

30mm Federweg, ca. 1,05 kg, mit Canti und Disc Aufnahmen.


----------



## Endorfin (7. August 2010)

Die RST ist auch nicht schlecht, leicht und preiswert. 
Habe mir jetzt aber schon eine Dahon Stahlgabel fÃ¼r 29 â¬ bestellt. 
Gewicht konnte ich vorher leider nicht rausfinden, hoffentlich wird sie nicht zu schwer.

.


----------



## Pan Tau (13. August 2010)

Endorfin schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt aber schon eine Dahon Stahlgabel für 29  bestellt.
> Gewicht konnte ich vorher leider nicht rausfinden, hoffentlich wird sie nicht zu schwer.



...aber im Forum wirst Du das Gewicht doch sicherlich posten, oder?


----------



## Endorfin (16. August 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ...aber im Forum wirst Du das Gewicht doch sicherlich posten, oder?



Also die Dahon-Stahlgabel wiegt 750 Gramm. Ist schon leicht, aber das Problem war, dass sie eine viel geringere Einbauhöhe hatte, wie die Original Scott Federgabel (ca 7 cm kürzer). Und das 1 1/8" Steuerrohr war auch zu kurz.
Also was gebastelt:
Ängstliche Bastler bitte nicht lesen!!!!!!
Das Original-Steuerrohr der Dahongabel hatte ein 1" Innengewinde.
Also bei einer alten 1"-Gabel das Steuerrohr abgesägt und in das 1 1/8" Steuerrohr reingeschraubt.
Um die Einbauhähe um 7 cm zu vergrößern habe ich ein Alurohr mit 1 1/8" Innendurchmesser auf 7 cm abgesägt und auf die Gabelbrücke draufgesetzt. Hört sich zwar sehr utopisch an, ging aber gut und sitzt bombenfest.
Das Gewicht hat sich allerdings jetzt auf 820 Gramm erhöht.


Los nun steinigt mich!

Wollt Ihr Bilder sehn?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2010)

Natürlich wollen wir Fotos sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endorfin (16. August 2010)

Also hier die versprochenen Fotos.

Also nochma für alle diejenigen, die erst ab hier lesen.
Das Rohr unter dem Steuerlager dient der Einbauhöhenregulierung.
Sprich die Austauschgabel war von der Einbauhöhe vorher 7 cm zu kurz.


----------



## octane1967 (25. August 2010)

Der hochgebockte Lenkkopf schaut wild aus! Bist du sicher, dass das notwendig ist? Eine um 7 (!) cm geringere Einbauhöhe kommt mir sehr viel vor - selbst bei meiner fürs 26"  mit 395 mm sehr kurzen davtus-Alugabel gab es kein Problem beim Fahren. Hast du den Zwerg mal probieren lassen?


----------



## Endorfin (26. August 2010)

octane1967 schrieb:


> Der hochgebockte Lenkkopf schaut wild aus! Bist du sicher, dass das notwendig ist? Eine um 7 (!) cm geringere Einbauhöhe kommt mir sehr viel vor - selbst bei meiner fürs 26"  mit 395 mm sehr kurzen davtus-Alugabel gab es kein Problem beim Fahren. Hast du den Zwerg mal probieren lassen?



Ja, eben. Die Starrgabel hat eine 7 cm geringere Einbauhöhe gegenüber der Originalgabel, deshalb musste ich sie ja auch erhöhen. Die Lenkkopfgeometrie ist jetzt genauso, wie mit Originalgabel. Mein "Zwerg" kommt sehr gut damit zurecht.

Mit der Geometrie wäre meine Tochter vielleicht noch zurechtgekommen, aber dass die Pedalen fast auf der Erde geschliffen haben hat mich doch sehr gestört.


----------



## Pan Tau (14. März 2011)

Endorfin schrieb:


> Ja, eben. Die Starrgabel hat eine 7 cm geringere Einbauhöhe gegenüber der Originalgabel, deshalb musste ich sie ja auch erhöhen. Die Lenkkopfgeometrie ist jetzt genauso, wie mit Originalgabel. Mein "Zwerg" kommt sehr gut damit zurecht.
> 
> Mit der Geometrie wäre meine Tochter vielleicht noch zurechtgekommen, aber dass die Pedalen fast auf der Erde geschliffen haben hat mich doch sehr gestört.



Da beim 20" Marin MTB meiner Tochter die Federgabel nun auch raus sool und der Umbau bei Dir ja nun schon einige Zeit her ist, wollte ich mich mal erkundigen, ob noch alles hält und rollt.


----------



## stivinix (14. März 2011)

Ich bin den umgekehrten Weg gegangen und hab das Cube 200 mit Federgabel ausgerüstet: RST capa 20" mit Aluschaft, Stahlfedern raus, Elastomere rein  - Gewicht unter 1500gr -  Sohnemann glücklich ;-)
Gruß
St.


----------



## Pan Tau (19. April 2011)

Ich muss das Thema 20" Gabel nochmals hervorkramen, da mich die bleischwere Federgabel am Marin MTB meiner Tochter in den Wahnsinn treibt...

Da auf Grund meiner mangelnden Fachkenntnisse ein Umbau einer 26" Federgabel und/oder ein vollstÃ¤ndiger Eigenaufbau ausfÃ¤llt, bin ich gezwungen, mich auf dem Neu- und Gebrauchtteile-Markt umzusehen. Dies ist ja bekanntermaÃen ein schwieriges Unterfangen und ich mÃ¶chte daher mal zwei weitere Alternativen in den Raum werfen.

a) Degreaser MTB-Gabel 20"

http://www.fahrradgigant.de/Fahrrad...0/Degreaser-MTB-Gabel-20-1-schwarz::1076.html

â¬ 29,95

b) Try All 20"

http://www.bikes-in-motion.de/online-shop/product_info.php?info=p77_Try-All-20----Alugabel.html

â¬ 149,00

Variante b) ist auf Grund des Gewichts von < 650g recht interessant.

GrundsÃ¤tzlich bin ich mir nach wie vor unsicher, wie stark der Wechsel von einer Federgabel auf eine Stargabel die Geometrie bei einem 20" Bike negativ verÃ¤ndert und ob ich daher mit einer "leichten" Federgabel Ã  la RST Federgabel M 2 F (http://www.paul-lange.de/marken/marke.html?no_cache=1&IdTreeGroup=4518&IdProduct=74617&mpid=74579) nicht besser bedient bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebcak (19. April 2011)

Ich würde die M2 nehmen.


----------



## Pan Tau (19. April 2011)

pebcak schrieb:


> Ich würde die M2 nehmen.



...weil diese Gabel die Geometrie am wenigstens verändert?

...weil diese Gabel so toll federt?

...weil diese Gabel einfach gut aussieht?

... 

Neben der M 2 F gibt es ja auch noch die M 2 (http://www.paul-lange.de/marken/marke.html?no_cache=1&IdTreeGroup=4518&IdProduct=74616&mpid=74574), die allerdings 250 g schwerer ist und über einen deutlich längeren Schaft verfügt. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dieser ist bei einem 20" MTB nicht erforderlich, korrekt?


----------



## lekanteto (19. April 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> a) Degreaser MTB-Gabel 20"


Der Schaftdurchmesser dieser Gabel ist 1 Zoll. Wenn das Steuerrohr vom 
Rahmen 1 1/8 Zoll ist, dann wird der Einbau schwierig.



Pan Tau schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich mir nach wie vor unsicher, wie stark der Wechsel von einer Federgabel auf eine Stargabel die Geometrie bei einem 20" Bike negativ verändert...


Bei einer Gabel kenne ich zwei Dinge die Geometrie des Fahrrades beeinflussen: Einbaulänge und der Versatz der Achse zur verlängerten Schaftlinie (Beeinflusst den Nachlauf). Beides kannst du bei der aktuell verbauten Gabel messen und mit potentiellen Austauschgabeln vergleichen. Wenn du nach Einbaulänge und Nachlauf googlest, wirst du schnell finden, wie sie das Fahrverhalten beeinflussen.



Pan Tau schrieb:


> Neben der M 2 F gibt es ja auch noch die M 2 die über einen deutlich längeren  Schaft verfügt. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dieser ist bei einem 20"  MTB nicht erforderlich, korrekt?


Wie lang der Schaft sein muss, hängt von der Länge des Steuerrohres und von der Anzahl der Spacer unter dem Vorbau ab. Was vom Schaft dann noch oben übersteht, wird abgesägt.


----------



## Pan Tau (19. April 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Der Schaftdurchmesser dieser Gabel ist 1 Zoll. Wenn das Steuerrohr vom
> Rahmen 1 1/8 Zoll ist, dann wird der Einbau schwierig.



Das Steuerrohr des Rahmens ist 1 1/8 Zoll -vgl. http://www.marinbikes.com/2010/bike_specs.php?serialnum=606 => hat sich erledigt & vielen Dank für den Hinweis!



lekanteto schrieb:


> Bei einer Gabel kenne ich zwei Dinge die Geometrie des Fahrrades beeinflussen: Einbaulänge und der Versatz der Achse zur verlängerten Schaftlinie (Beeinflusst den Nachlauf). Beides kannst du bei der aktuell verbauten Gabel messen und mit potentiellen Austauschgabeln vergleichen. Wenn du nach Einbaulänge und Nachlauf googlest, wirst du schnell finden, wie sie das Fahrverhalten beeinflussen.



Werde ich am Wochenende machen - vielen Dank auch für diesen Tipp!



lekanteto schrieb:


> Wie lang der Schaft sein muss, hängt von der Länge des Steuerrohres und von der Anzahl der Spacer unter dem Vorbau ab. Was vom Schaft dann noch oben übersteht, wird abgesägt.



Werde ich ebenfalls am Wochenende nachmessen.


----------



## pebcak (19. April 2011)

Weil ich mein Kind lieber auf sowas:





als auf sowas:












setzen würde.


----------



## markus964 (21. April 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Habe mir soeben die Fotos angesehen und bin schwer beeindruckt - denke damit hat sich der Stift eine Belobigung verdient
> 
> In zwei Jahren sollten wir dann mal verhandeln - dann müsste Nummer 3 reif für sein erstes 20" Bike sein


 
Hallo Pan Tau,

Du suchst also immer noch ...

Wie wäre es denn dann JETZT mit der orginal Cube Gabel, anstatt 2 Jahre auf die Tange zu warten?

Bilder der Gabel wie immer in meinen Fotos 

Schöne Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Pan Tau (21. April 2011)

markus964 schrieb:


> Hallo Pan Tau,
> 
> Du suchst also immer noch ...



Ja, sind wir nicht alle beständig auf der Suche? 



markus964 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn dann JETZT mit der orginal Cube Gabel, anstatt 2 Jahre auf die Tange zu warten?



Grundsätzlich ja - abhängig von Gewicht und Preis bzw. dem Verhältnis...


----------



## markus964 (6. Mai 2011)

> Hallo Markus,
> 
> na das nenne ich doch mal ein faires Angebot!
> ........
> ...


 
Hallo Pan Tau,

ist die Cube Gabel gut angekommen und schon im Marin eingebaut? 
 Freut sich deine Tochter, das sie keine Federgabel mehr hat?

Herzliche Grüße aus dem Bergischen,
Markus


----------



## Pan Tau (9. Mai 2011)

markus964 schrieb:


> Hallo Pan Tau,
> 
> ist die Cube Gabel gut angekommen und schon im Marin eingebaut?
> Freut sich deine Tochter, das sie keine Federgabel mehr hat?
> ...



Hallo Markus,

ja, die Cube Gabel kam vorbildlich verpackt in einwandfreiem Zustand an - vielen Dank!

Auf Grund des schönen Wetters wird der Ein- bzw. Umbau aber warten müssen 

Gruß aus der Hauptstadt,
Pan Tau


----------



## tschuta (19. Mai 2011)

stivinix schrieb:


> Ich bin den umgekehrten Weg gegangen und hab das Cube 200 mit Federgabel ausgerüstet: RST capa 20" mit Aluschaft, Stahlfedern raus, Elastomere rein  - Gewicht unter 1500gr -  Sohnemann glücklich ;-)
> Gruß
> St.


Hallo stivinix,
ich möchte auch die RST-Federgabel meines Sohnes auf Elastomere umrüsten. Wo bekommt man die Elastomere für diese Gabel?
Grüße
Gerald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (21. Mai 2011)

Die Elastomere hab ich aus einer alten Manitou FS aus den Neunzigern ;-)
Auch aus alten Rock Shox Gabeln (Judy) passen sie
Weiß nicht ob´s die auch als Ersatzteil zu kaufen gibt....


----------



## spargeldolph (1. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir einer von euch sagen welche Einbauhöhe eine Rst Capa 20 hat?

Bin dabei mir eine 20 Zoll Gabel mit Cantisockel zu kaufen um das anstehende Bike meines Töchterchens zu erleichtern.
Die Einbauhöhe der neuen Gabel liegt bei 350mm. 
Nun stellt sich die Frage wie hoch eine Rst Capa 20 baut, da diese doch in vielen Kinderrädern verbaut ist.
Wenn es passen sollte kann man sich ja dann ein passendes Kinderrad aussuchen und umbauen.
Achso zur Info die neue Gabel soll ca. 380gr. wiegen  - das für alle die was leichtes suchen.
Hier mal der Link:
http://www.aliexpress.com/product-gs/493901597-20-carbon-road-fork-CRFK11-wholesalers.html


----------



## oldman (1. April 2012)

spargeldolph schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir einer von euch sagen welche Einbauhöhe eine Rst Capa 20 hat?
> 
> ...



klugschajss-alarm: was ist denn die maximale reifenbreite, die in die kohlegabel passt? das gewicht ist ja drollig, da hätte ich evtl auch interesse


----------



## spargeldolph (1. April 2012)

Danke habe lange gesucht und nun auch bestellt - jetzt fängt die Suche nach dem passenden Rahmen an - jaja normal ist umgekehrt

Ist denke mal eher was für die Straße bzw. lockere Schotterwege die Max-Breite in Höhe der Cantisockel  bis oben ist 53mm.
 Habe mal die Explosionszeichung angehängt in der Hoffnung das es geklappt hat.
(bis jetzt habe ich mir Forum eigentlich immer nur hunger geholt und nun wird auchmal gegessen )
CRF11-50.jpg
@ oldman: 
Was ist eigentlich die Einbauhöhe einer Cube kid 200er Gabel? der Rahmen gefällt mir eigentlich auch.


----------



## lekanteto (1. April 2012)

spargeldolph schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die Einbauhöhe einer Cube kid 200er Gabel? der Rahmen gefällt mir eigentlich auch.


Ich würde mal ganz freundlich bei Cube nachfragen. Die meisten Herrsteller haben mich bisher positiv überrascht wenn es um die Herausgabe von Informationen ging.


----------



## oldman (1. April 2012)

auf die schnelle nen zollstock an die Cube Gabel gehalten - 31cm sind es (insofern ich nicht schief gemessen habe...)


----------



## spargeldolph (2. April 2012)

Damit ist Cube dann wohl aus dem Rennen.
Ist wohl die ideale Gabel als Ersatz für ne Rst Capa 20 mit 50 mm da diese wohl ca. 360mm Einbaulänge hat, was ich bisher so rausgefunden habe.


----------



## oldman (2. April 2012)

spargeldolph schrieb:


> Danke habe lange gesucht und nun auch bestellt - jetzt fängt die Suche nach dem passenden Rahmen an - jaja normal ist umgekehrt
> 
> Ist denke mal eher was für die Straße bzw. lockere Schotterwege die Max-Breite in Höhe der Cantisockel  bis oben ist 53mm.
> Habe mal die Explosionszeichung angehängt in der Hoffnung das es geklappt hat.
> ...



schade, das ist zu wenig, da passt der MJ grade soooo durch, wenn erst mal Dreck am Reifen hängt, rubbelt sich die Kohle weg. das gewicht ist aber bombastisch


----------



## spargeldolph (6. April 2012)

@Oldman
wie rollen denn die MowJoes? Habe gesehen das es die auch in 1 3/8 gibt und dann müssten sie ja locker reinpassen oder?
Als Alternative hätte ich noch die Marathon Racer in 1,5.
Auf Rennradreifen möchte ich, auch wenn das Gewicht lockt, nicht gehen da ja ab und an auch mal auf unbefestigten Wegen gefahren wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (7. April 2012)

die MJ rollen sehr gut. Einziges Manko ist der hohe Verschleiss am HR... jede Bremsung ist 10 Cent wert....


----------



## t-age (7. April 2012)

Aloha,

spargeldolph, hattest du dir die Gabel hier auch angeschaut:

20" carbon road fork - CRFK03 

Die scheint mehr Reifenfreiheit zu haben.

Wegen der Einbauhöhe: die Suntour-Federgabel an dem TREK MT60 welches hier gerade in Mache ist hatte 345 mm Einbauhöhe...zur groben Orientierung.

LG t-age


----------



## spargeldolph (7. April 2012)

Ja die hatte ich auch gesehen.
Die Einbauhöhe ist etwas mehr aber sie ist leider getaperd wobei ich bei 20 Stück auch komplett 1 1/8 Zoll hätte haben können (war eigentlich meine erste Wahl aber 20 Stück??)
Habe "mir" nun ein Arkus Kinderrad zugelegt welches eine Zoom 327 Bravo verbaut hatte.
Einbaulänge der Zoom war 360 mm bei einem Gewicht von 1732gr.
Nun heißt es warten auf das gute neue Stück wobei die restlichen Teile auch noch nicht da sind.
Rahmen wurde gleich nackig gemacht und befindet sich auf dem Weg zum strahlen.
Alles weitere dann demnächst in einem anderen Thread.


----------



## lynx75 (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige auch eine Starrgabel für das Rad meiner Tochter.

Die Eckdaten:
- 20 Zoll LR
- Einbauhöhe: 350mm
- 1 Zoll 

Hat jemand evtl. einen Tipp oder sogar eine zu veräußern?

Gruß Björn


----------



## octane1967 (8. Mai 2012)

Da hänge ich mich doch gleich dazu: Für das Canfox meiner Jüngsten würde ich eine starre 1 1/8" Gabel suchen - gern gebraucht, auch abgeschlagen, da ich das Ding ja ohnehin in Wunschfarbe lackieren muss ... Angesichts dessen, was jetzt drinnen steckt habe ich mit 1000g auch kein Problem ;-)


----------



## t-age (31. Mai 2012)

@spargeldolph: gibt es ev. schon Bilder von Rad und Gabel?

Danke,

LG t-age


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spargeldolph (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein paar aktuelle Infos zu den China Gabeln.

Hatte mich ja für die CRFK11 entschieden welche jedoch einen zu großen Abstand zw. Achse und Cantisockel hatte.
Dadurch stand der Cantisockel auf der selben Höhe wie die Bremsfläche der Felge -> V-Brake nicht montierbar bzw. bremsen am Reifen 
Falls jemand diese bestellen möchte unbedingt eine Hochzeichnung anfordern und dort auf einen Wert von 180mm oder weniger achten!

Nach langem Hin und Her dann die Entscheidung für die CRFK03.
Diese hat laut Hochzeichnung 20mm weniger Abstand zw. Achse und Cantisockel was dann laut meiner Messung passen müsste.
Hierfür wird nun eine neue untere Lagerschale fällig da es sich um eine tapered Gabel handelt. 
Nur gut das der Rahmen einen semi-integrierten Steursatz hatte da es dann möglich ist mit einer neuen Lagerschale auch tapered Gabeln zu verbauen.

Die Ersatzgabel ist nun auf dem Weg und ich hoffe ich kann euch dann mehr und auch positives berichten.
Achja das Gewicht hat nicht so wirklich gestimmt die vorher angegebenen 380gr. sind dann inkl. Cantisockel bei 514gr. gewesen wobei man locker 20cm Gabelschaft abschneiden kann

Nun heißt es auf den Postboten mit dem Brief vom Zoll warten!


----------



## spargeldolph (20. Juli 2012)

Servus da bin ich wieder!

Die Gabel ist nun angekommen und verbaut.
Hatte für die Tapered Gabel nun noch die untere Steuersatzschale von Cane-Creek gebraucht aber es hat sich gelohnt.
Ungekürzt bin ich auf 545gr. gekommen wobei es sich beim Einbau dann auf etwas unter 500 gr. reduziert hatte ( je nachdem wieviel man abschneiden will  )
Die ersten Ausfahrten sind nun auch schon gemacht und ich bin recht zufrieden und vom Töchterchen gab es auch noch kein Gemecker.
So dann noch ein paar Bilder im Anhang.


----------



## trifi70 (20. Juli 2012)

Passt optisch perfekt, die Gabel sieht Hammer aus 

Die VR-Bremse würde ich umspacern, sodass die Hebel oben etwas weiter zusammenkommen. Man kann dafür an der Verschraubung der Belagshalter Scheiben/Zwischenringe von innen nach außen umstecken.


----------



## nabenschalter (29. Juli 2012)

Wie breit ist den die Felge am Rad Deiner Tochter und bezüglich der Carbongabel - wie lief es mit Lieferzeit und Zoll?

Danke und Gruss.


----------



## spargeldolph (10. August 2012)

Servus nabenschalter,

sorry für die späte Antwort aber wir waren etwas im Urlaub und hatten das Radl getestet

Die Maulbreite der Felge ist 20,6 mm ( ist eine Rodi Airline nicht leicht aber bin günstig rangekommen)

Zum Gabelkauf kann ich sagen das es sehr unkompliziert ist.
Mußt dich bei aliexpress anmelden und dann kannst du dort einkaufen.
Was die Lieferzeit angeht hängt es halt auch mit der Versandart bzw. der Versandfirma zusammen.
Günstig = etwas länger warten
Wobei nach zwei bis drei Wochen die Gabel in deiner Hand sein sollte wenn es normal läuft.
Solltest du dhl zb. nehmen dann ist es in ca. einer Woche soweit.
Tja Zoll ... hier kann die Gabel halt auch mal ein paar Tage rumliegen bis du die Nachricht bekommst das was abzuholen ist.
Die Verzollung selbst geht recht schnell - Paket öffnen, Rechnung vorweisen, 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen und tschüss sagen.


----------



## nabenschalter (13. August 2012)

ok, prima. Danke für die Info.


----------



## spargeldolph (13. August 2012)

ups habe noch den Zoll vergessen welcher sich auf 4,7 % beläuft

Waren bei mir dann knapp 13,- Euro was du auf den Kaufpreis aufschlagen müsstest.


----------

